# Craftsman riding mower, blades won't disengage



## Sloppydrippins (Apr 3, 2009)

I bought a riding mower pretty cheap but it has one problem, the lever to engage/disengage the blades doesn't work. You can work the lever and watch it move back and forth down by the deck but I guess something is missing. Isn't the lever supposed to move the idler pulley? Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Sounds like maybe somebody got a to small of belt and they could not route correctly.

Someplace on the body you will find the data plate, give us the sears model number.

BG


----------



## Sloppydrippins (Apr 3, 2009)

It is a 1997 model# 917.270820


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

First thing to do is make sure you have the correct belt:

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...iagramPageId=00007&componentDescription=MOWER DECK&documentId=10059468&backToLink=Return to Sub Components list


Next, make sure you route correctly:

http://www.managemyhome.com/mmh/lis_pdf/OWNM/L0905355.pdf

It is on page 23.

Best I can do.

BG


----------



## Sloppydrippins (Apr 3, 2009)

hey thanks, chief. it's a lot more than I _had_ before. I will look into this tomorrow morning.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Oops :redface: My first link was bad.

Go here:

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...iagramPageId=00007&componentDescription=MOWER

Click on Want to search for another model number

Insert your model number:

917.270820

Next screen, click on mower deck 

BG


----------

